
Migrating jQuery to Knockout - stuuz
At my current workplace, we are creating some fairly large .NET MVC portals on fairly short timescales.<p>The general opinion seems to be quantity over quality, which doesn&#x27;t sit well with me and I&#x27;m pushing back to try and make things better. Currently all of our UI code is provided by an external agency, and they send full HTML &#x2F; CSS &#x2F; JS packages that we plug in to our MVC apps. The problem is the massive spaghetti jquery code that as time goes on just gets far too complicated to be easily maintainable.<p>I&#x27;m being asked for a rough estimate for migrating this provided jquery code to something like knockout so we can decide if it&#x27;s worth the time spent on it. Any rough guesses for a fairly large application? (I realise this is a very hard question with a lot of variables to think about!)
======
tmaly
I have used Knockout to create some pretty complex pages.

Without knowing how many pages or use cases for your large app, it would be
hard to say.

I have mixed Knockout and JQuery together to handle the AJAX queries in some
cases. I have also utilized the animation aspects of JQuery withing Knockout.

I would tell you, a few days to a week for a pretty complex page including
testing if you are fairly well versed in Knockout.

